# Canon EOS 6D Digital Camera with Canon 24-105mm f/4.0L IS USM AF Lens , NEW eBay Scam



## realtape (Jul 14, 2014)

I bought a Canon EOS 6D Digital Camera with Canon 24-105mm f/4.0L IS USM AF Lens from the seller beststopdeals on eBay as a friend of mine was going from Chile to the USA from May 18th to May 27th (at 11:35PM so she would have time to received the packages before her flight), now the problem was that she had to return earlier on May 23th so she was not gonna be there when the boxes were date to arrive.
Instead the friend where she was staying received the packaged the 27th and re-shipped them without opening the boxes on June 2nd to Chile.
I received the packages on June 26th I was pretty excited so I opened them right away, I first opened the accessories the I bought from B&H (which I received without a problem) saving the camera for last, then I opened the camera package and it was full of mini iPad case empty boxes.
I was on disbelieved for an hour before I realize all this wait and all the projects that I had with my new and first Full Frame Sensor Camera fell apart.
Im still paying for the camera and I will paying for the next 3 months as I had to get a loan to buy it.
I opened a case on eBay before the 45 days limit (I had like 9 days left) and I was so upset (and from what I researched I needed to do that right away) and also contacted the seller beststopdeals without getting a fast reply.
I lost a case in which I forgot to add information which is absolutely relevant.
Case: http://res.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ResolveCPSCase&caseId=5062170251
The seller sent a package that weights 0.1 lbs
Tracking: https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/in...4515539979&locale=en_CL&cntry_code=cl_english
That weight does not match at all the product that I bought.
And actually a received a package full of empty boxes that weights 9.14 lbs
How could that be possible? It is completely wrong from what I bought.
The camera body plus the lens in the kit weights 3.16 lbs combined (Data from the seller and B&H) I supposed that is without package, that still far from the weight of the package i received and from the package that is recorded on FedEx.


I attached pictures with details and the product that I got. If there is any information that it may be relevant please let me know so I can keep updating this post.


I definitely need help from anyone that be willing to do it.
I hope a solution for this, seriously.


PS: If anybody needs to contact me please do it on my contact form or my Facebook page: www.facebook.com/tapephoto


Best Regards,
Carlos


----------



## KmH (Jul 14, 2014)

Apparently you did not use Paypal or some other online payment method that offers even more buyer protection.


----------



## CAP (Jul 14, 2014)

I would have reported to my bank as fraud and every bank i know of covers you in cases like this.


----------



## realtape (Jul 14, 2014)

CAP said:


> I would have reported to my bank as fraud and every bank i know of covers you in cases like this.


That is going to be my next step, I have heard that that could work.


----------



## realtape (Jul 14, 2014)

KmH said:


> Apparently you did not use Paypal or some other online payment method that offers even more buyer protection.


I used PayPal, but after I lost the case with eBay, I don't know how to contact them as the case is already close.


----------



## KmH (Jul 14, 2014)

Did you pay using Paypal's Gift option?

If you did, the Gift option does not include PayPal's Buyer Protections.


----------



## realtape (Jul 14, 2014)

KmH said:


> Did you pay using Paypal's Gift option?
> 
> If you did, the Gift option does not include PayPal's Buyer Protections.


No, I paid in full with my PayPal account balance.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 15, 2014)

beststopdeals has a 98.6% positive feedback. There is that 1.4% that you might've experienced. 

But from the sound of it it might be the shipping company (FedEx employee) up to no good.


----------



## realtape (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi, I just updated the original blog that I wrote about it:
Canon EOS 6D Digital Camera with Canon 24-105mm f/4.0L IS USM AF Lens , NEW. eBay Scam [UPDATE]
All the details can be found there.
I'm very upset that they sell the same iPad Cases that were into my box and they are not willing to send the serial number.
If anybody has any helpful feedback I will appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------

